# WMP 11 - Audio but no Video



## bleepster (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a few AVI files - some will play both audio and video, and a few just play audio only.

Doing research, i figured out i might not have the proper codecs for the ones that don't play Video. I downloaded DivX 6.4 (the free version) and was thoroughly ticked off that during installation, my Charter High Speed Security Suite (F-Secure) went gonzo do to malware/spyware and found a trojan.

after it finished installing, the certain AVI files that didn't work - worked. But due to lack of trust - i uninstalled DivX 6.4, and ran full system scans and i was clean. (whew)

I just now downloaded the XP_Codec_Pack-2.0.6 - will this file work for me? with NO spyware?

I am running WinXP, all updates installed, WMP 11, and have yet to upgrade to IE7.0

I look forward to your thoughts, and suggestions


----------



## Draken (Oct 5, 2006)

Never tried the xp coded pack, but I do know K-lite codec pack is very good and no spyware
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Codec-Packs-Video-Codecs/KLite-Mega-Codec-Pack.shtml
Hope this helps


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Did you get Divx from Divx? http://www.divx.com/

I looked briefly and can't find any mention of Divx containing spyware. Only notable mention is an older version that allowed ou to opt in to get the pro version for free.

I'd suggest not installing codec packs, they can possibly cause problems now or later. additionally if there is anything that's going to contain malicious files it would be a codec pack. Only install what you need when you need it. Google Gspot which will tell you what codec you need to play a file, install only the ones you need and download them from the source.


----------



## bleepster (Jun 8, 2004)

thanks for the replys - before you two replied, i used the XP codec pak - and it works great.

thecoalman - why will using codec packs be a problem?

i cannot remember where i got Divx from - but when i installed it - i read the user agreement - and it DOES say that they will gather information from you, but not share it. not sure what that means - because during installation - i didnt have to manually enter any information. i can only assume it means spyware


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*K-Lite Codec Pack 2.79 Full* is what you need. Once I installed it and also selected the InterVideo and Cyberlink codecs that are included in the list, I had no trouble playing and viewing and listening to DVD movies in Windows Media Player 11. :up:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

It may never cuase you a problem, might cause a problem when you install them and then again it may not crop up until you go and istall some other codecs. Some conflict with each other, putting one of those packs on a fresh install of XP probably won't cause a problem... it's down the road after you install more or get some other version.

It's like fixing something that isn't broke, only install what you need and you'll avoid problems in the future.


----------



## Draken (Oct 5, 2006)

Basically, since it's working fine now don't worry about it. If you come across problems later come back and we'll see what we can do


----------

